# Adding printer connected to PC issues



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

*I know there have been similar problems but the basic solutions aren't helping me so I'll just post my specific problem.*

I have a Macbook with OS X 10.5 and I am trying to add a printer (a Lexmark X6650 All-In-One) attached to a Dell desktop computer running on Vista Home Premium. The printer is attached to the Dell computer by a USB and is also on the network, which is run through a Cisco Linksys router.

The printer was successfully installed on my Macbook for a few weeks but it began having communication problems that I could not diagnose. I uninstalled the printer and have yet to be able to connect to the computer again. The first time it installed, the setup assistant easily detected the printer so I didn't need to add it manually.

The printer successfully installed on both the Dell with Vista and the other networked computer, which is also a Dell but with Windows 2000. I have the driver from the CD that came with the printer installed on the Macbook, but when I go into the setup assistant, no printer is detected. I have also tried to use the driver from Lexmark's website. I have tried to set up the printer manually using both smb://computerIP/printersharename and lpd://computerIP/printersharename but neither have worked. The Vista computer has all the printer services turned on and sharing for files and the printer turned on. I have also set up file sharing between my user account on the Vista computer and my account on the Macbook, but the Macbook still doesn't detect a shared printer. We have also completely uninstalled the printer and reinstalled it on the main computer.

I have also used the methods from this article and this article.

I would like to be able to connect to the printer without a USB cable but I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Are you able to connect to the printer, over the network, from another PC other than your Dell?


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

The Dell with Windows 2000 is set up through the network but that's probably not what you meant.
Actually, we just got a Dell Studio laptop that runs Vista and it connected to the printer wirelessly just fine. My MacBook is the only computer out of the three network computers that isn't connecting.

*Update, kind of*: I am waiting on response from Lexmark as well. I tried following their instructions for wireless set-up (basically, use the set-up assistant that installs with the driver, which is how we originally set-up the printer on my MacBook, but is now unable to detect the printer) so I am waiting to see if they have any other instructions that do not involve using the set-up assistant.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Can you actually see the printer from the Mac? Have you installed the drivers for the Mac? You should select the properties of the Lexmark on the Host and click on Additional Drivers and attach the Mac drivers.

You may have already done this but give it another try!


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

No, the Mac hasn't shown the printer as an available printer when I try to set it up by using the Windows printer tab on the manual Printer setup.
Wait, do you mean install the drivers for the Mac on the Windows computer as well as my MacBook? I currently have the driver for the Mac from Lexmark's website on my MacBook.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey,

If you connect the printer to your Mac using a USB cable, then you can use the drivers provided by Lexmark directly on your Mac.

What you are attempting to do is connect to the printer over a network. Now, at present, there is no connection to the printer from your Mac. The Mac cannot recognise the printer so disregards that it exists.

You need to install the Mac driver on the Windows system. To do this, select the properties of the printer and find somewhere 'additional drivers'...

Give that a shot and report back!

Best of luck!

Christian


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

I went to "additional drivers". x64 type 3 user mode is currently installed. I am left with the choice for Itanium type 3 user mode or x86 type 3 user mode to install.

Which one will help me with adding the printer? I have no idea what they even do.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

They are processor types.
Hmm, i've never done this before but assumed it would be there.

I'll find out from a friend and get back to you!

Christian


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok.

New information: I added the printer via USB and then used the Wireless setup to put the printer on the network via my computer, but the printer still needs to be connected through USB for the computer to recognize the printer. I also tried going through Set-Up assistant again with the printer installed through USB and connected by USB and the computer recognized the printer. However, even though I was in the "Set-up wirelessly" option, the printer did not add wirelessly to the MacBook. Printer & Faxes on system preferences still only recognizes the printer set up through USB and still does not want to work with the printer wirelessly. I even took out the USB cable and tried to go through set-up assistant again since the printer is installed as a USB printer but the set-up assistant did not recognize the printer anymore since I took out the USB cable from the computer.


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, apparently, the Intel Core 2 Duo processor (which is what my MacBook has) is an x86 so I'll try installing that driver.
*edit* Or not. I clicked on the x86 to install it. The computer asked for a driver to use and now I'm lost. Hopefully your friend can tell you what I'm actually supposed to do.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey,
Well, you're probably on an x86 too... unless you are on a '64bit processor', which is of course the x64. You'll know if you're on a 64, because, there was a huge hype when they came out  lol.

I haven't had a chance to speak with him just yet! I may not till early next week! But i will try!


----------



## rafi_09 (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know. The information I found on my owns suggests that I'm on an x86 and the Vista is on an x64 (which would expain why that driver was downloaded). I just don't know where I'd get the driver location that it asks for when I attempt to also install the driver for x86 processors.

*Now I'm finding information that suggests that the Vista is also an x86 so I don't understand why that one driver is added, unless that's automatic. I'm not that into computers really and never had to deal with one before (I'm just entering college so my parents are even a bit wary about me having my own computer) so I'm not sure I would have heard about the x64...I told my mom and she's just as clueless about that as I am even though she bought the computer.


----------

